# Today is Victory in Iraq day



## a_majoor (22 Nov 2008)

Although this conflicts with the MSM "narrative" and the statements of the President Elect, Coalition forces and the Iraqui Government have indeed defeated the insurgency. Attacks are minimal, freedom of movement is up, the "Tikrit Triangle" is quiet, the Al Sadar militia has been crushed in Basra and the "Anabar Awakening" has driven out the AQ in Iraq from that foothold. Kurdish Peshmergas ensured the AQ in Iraq were never able to gain a foothold in the north.

Celebrate VI day, and read more here (as well as Micheal Yon, Robert Kaplan and the other honest journalists who went into Iraq and followed the Allied forces into battle).

Congratulations to the Bush administration for seeing the war through to victory
Congratulations for the US and Allied forces for their contributions
Congratulations to the Government and people of Iraq
Congratulations to the families and friends who supported the troops during the long, hard years.


----------



## PAT-Platoon (22 Nov 2008)

To be victorious in a war with such horrible preconditions and reasonings is nothing to celebrate. I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war. Furthermore, I seriously doubt that the war in Iraq is over. It is far from over, and the repercussions the west will see will be much much worse than any conflict there.

-C/D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> To be victorious in a war with such horrible preconditions and reasonings is nothing to celebrate. I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war. Furthermore, I seriously doubt that the war in Iraq is over. It is far from over, and the repercussions the west will see will be much much worse than any conflict there.
> 
> -C/D



Once again, simply your opinion. BTW, please don't presume to think for anyone here, or in the Forces, except yourself.

Knowing full well the membership here and the reaction to your posts, you've been warned about pushing buttons. Tone down your over the top rhetoric and state your case without the sensationalistic descriptions. Final warning. Next step is the Warning Ladder, as _it will _  be considered as trolling.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Nov 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Once again, simply your opinion. BTW, please don't presume to think for anyone here, or in the Forces, except yourself.
> 
> Knowing full well the membership here and the reaction to your posts, you've been warned about pushing buttons. Tone down your over the top rhetoric and state your case without the sensationalistic descriptions. Final warning. Next step is the Warning Ladder, as _it will _  be considered as trolling.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff




FYI,

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81543/post-781330.html#msg781330

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Nov 2008)

I am very proud of the Australian comittment to Iraq, and although the OBG-W mission ended in June, we still have an ongoing comittment to Iraq (in other dangerous missions), and for every soldier Rudd returned in his propaganda "bring 'em all home" election promise, two stayed behind. 

During my tour we accomplished lots, and some even were awarded citation of bravery for action towards the enemy. Other Coaltion members I met, also fought, endured some difficult times, and did their Units proud.

Is it the end in Iraq? IMHO (and a quote from WC, it's the 'beginning of the end'),  since I left in 2007, things have been improving more each day, although there are some how still use VBIED/SVBIEDs, which make the news. Violence is still a daily routine, but slowly this is beginning to subside.

I will fess up, as when I got back, I was bitter and twisted, and I was not at all confident in any immediate success, as the place was in serious strife when I was there.

When its time for the troops to come home for good, only then will this war be over for us, and any pull out early to me means all those who were killed, wounded, and those who pulled through will have done all that for nothing.

So lets hope we keep our comitment to the Iraqi people and hang on until they can look after things themselves, and that still will not be in the near future.

I am a proud Iraq war Vet, and I have nothing to be ashamed about, nor do I know any other vets who would be/are.

One day, the real VI Day for me, will be something to celebrate.

Regards from a sunny tropical warm late spring day,

OWDU

EDITed for spelling


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> To be victorious in a war with such horrible preconditions and reasonings is nothing to celebrate. I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war. Furthermore, I seriously doubt that the war in Iraq is over. It is far from over, and the repercussions the west will see will be much much worse than any conflict there.
> 
> -C/D



What's the matter?  Did nobody hug you when you were a child?  Parents never went to your little league games, or told you that you were a special little guy?  Why do you feel the need to come here and gob off about things you don't have the first clue about?  I guess even negative attention is still attention.


----------



## Reccesoldier (22 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> To be victorious in a war with such horrible preconditions and reasonings is nothing to celebrate. I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war. Furthermore, I seriously doubt that the war in Iraq is over. It is far from over, and the repercussions the west will see will be much much worse than any conflict there.
> 
> -C/D



It wasn't my war, I never had the opportunity to go, so I won't step into the purely national debates of any of the countries that did pony up as to whether they should have gone or not. I will only say that had my country decided to participate I would have gone and willingly.

Saddam was the dictator that called wolf, with regard to the presence of WMD's, his continued violations of the ceasefire that ended Gulf War 1 and the resolutions of the United Nation.

He played that part for too long, got too many people with the power to do something about his continued bad behaviour antsy. He poked his proverbial thumb in the eye of the UK and USA one time too many and they, and others finally called him on his bluff.

When a megalomaniac dictator who has used poison gas on his own people continually claims to have it, or continually confounds the work of those who are trying to determine if he has it, sooner or later the fact that he did have it, has used it, and seems willing and able to use it again HAS to trump the usually sketchy heavily caveated quasi assertions of intelligence collection.

Lets play a little game. You are the GIC (Guy In Charge).
What are the facts...

He did have it in the past, he used it in the past, he stopped the IAEA from looking for it again and again. He continues to violate no fly zones and "paint" your aircraft with Radar.

What did the intelligence say? We don't think he has it. His army is for the most part intact. He continues to violate ceasefire and UN resolutions.

You decide.

And as recceguy said... I'll do my own thinking, thanks very much.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war.



You speak for yourself.

Did you ever speak with any of your American counter-parts about the war in Iraq?

I did, and I imagine I probably felt the same way that an American soldier would have felt speaking to a Canadian one before they were "pulled" into WW II.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> To be victorious in a war with such horrible preconditions and reasonings is nothing to celebrate. I think many of us here, as members of the Canadian Forces are utterly thankful that we never got pulled into such an abhorrently wrong war. Furthermore, I seriously doubt that the war in Iraq is over. It is far from over, and the repercussions the west will see will be much much worse than any conflict there.
> 
> -C/D


----------



## PAT-Platoon (23 Nov 2008)

Zip said:
			
		

> It wasn't my war, I never had the opportunity to go, so I won't step into the purely national debates of any of the countries that did pony up as to whether they should have gone or not. I will only say that had my country decided to participate I would have gone and willingly.
> 
> Saddam was the dictator that called wolf, with regard to the presence of WMD's, his continued violations of the ceasefire that ended Gulf War 1 and the resolutions of the United Nation.
> 
> ...



I am quite surprised at the reaction here considering the general consensus of most Canadians, many Americans and frankly most of the world has been against this war. If I was to decide? I would try to reach a proper international consensus instead of ponying up my little "posse" and going cowboy without any sense or decency of international relations. We do have an organization for settling disputes, its called the United Nations. The USA tried to bring its case (with obviously faulty evidence). I think its preposterous for the administration to play dumb, they knew their intelligence and they frankly called it a "slam-dunk" case for WMDs. I ask, why is that while Saddam gassed and murdered so many Kurds we invade them, but while similar nations do the same, we do nothing? Similar nations like our NATO allies Turkey (razing Kurdish villages to the ground) or Saudi Arabia (horrible dictatorship), or Pakistan (military dictatorship) get no response whatsoever? Iraq had nothing to do with altruism, and it had everything to do with political and economic gain. 

-c/d


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Nov 2008)

Here we go again..... Flashback: Canada 2003 - Gallup Poll before the war.



> Table 4
> If military action goes ahead against Iraq, do you think that your country should…?
> Should support                Should not support          Don’t know
> Canada               44                                     43                           13
> ...



Source


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> I am quite surprised at the reaction here considering the general consensus of most Canadians, many Americans and frankly most of the world has been against this war. If I was to decide? I would try to reach a proper international consensus instead of ponying up my little "posse" and going cowboy without any sense or decency of international relations. We do have an organization for settling disputes, its called the United Nations. The USA tried to bring its case (with obviously faulty evidence). I think its preposterous for the administration to play dumb, they knew their intelligence and they frankly called it a "slam-dunk" case for WMDs. I ask, why is that while Saddam gassed and murdered so many Kurds we invade them, but while similar nations do the same, we do nothing? Similar nations like our NATO allies Turkey (razing Kurdish villages to the ground) or Saudi Arabia (horrible dictatorship), or Pakistan (military dictatorship) get no response whatsoever? Iraq had nothing to do with altruism, and it had everything to do with political and economic gain.
> 
> -c/d



Your questions have been more than answered on this board, but to summarize. The UN is broken, has been for many years before this war. You know that right? You can't equate SA and Pakistan with Iraq. Not even you can stretch the truth that much. 

Your high school rhetoric and childish button pushing have become boring and too much work. I'm going to revisit your postings when I get back and decide what's to be done.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2008)

Verbal given in another thread.


----------



## Reccesoldier (23 Nov 2008)

Cognitive-Dissonance said:
			
		

> I am quite surprised at the reaction here considering the general consensus of most Canadians, many Americans and frankly most of the world has been against this war. If I was to decide? I would try to reach a proper international consensus instead of ponying up my little "posse" and going cowboy without any sense or decency of international relations. We do have an organization for settling disputes, its called the United Nations. The USA tried to bring its case (with obviously faulty evidence). I think its preposterous for the administration to play dumb, they knew their intelligence and they frankly called it a "slam-dunk" case for WMDs. I ask, why is that while Saddam gassed and murdered so many Kurds we invade them, but while similar nations do the same, we do nothing? Similar nations like our NATO allies Turkey (razing Kurdish villages to the ground) or Saudi Arabia (horrible dictatorship), or Pakistan (military dictatorship) get no response whatsoever? Iraq had nothing to do with altruism, and it had everything to do with political and economic gain.
> 
> -c/d



Crack, it's not just between the cheeks of your butt anymore...


----------

